# he's no longer in love with me



## MRB (Sep 4, 2010)

he says he's been unhappy for a long time. says he knows i have been unhappy, too. says he is unable to be the husband I want.

i have always complained about lack of affection. lack of time spent together. his pot smoking.

he has always complained that I complain too much. i guess i do. but nothing ever changes. now it's too late and he doesn't love me anymore.

we have been together 10 yrs. married almost 5. i love our family. he thinks the kids will be happier with us apart. i think the kids need us together.

what do i do? i have brought up therapy but he is only interested in going by himself. he says there is no other woman.


----------



## lonely one (Sep 3, 2012)

If anyone gives you an answer to this, I would really like to know the answer. We have been together 20 years Feb. 15 and married 18. My husband said the same thing. I was finally over it and offered a plan for separation. He said he must not be ready because he hadn't thought that far ahead. But, he's still being a jerk.


----------



## MRB (Sep 4, 2010)

lonely one said:


> If anyone gives you an answer to this, I would really like to know the answer. We have been together 20 years Feb. 15 and married 18. My husband said the same thing. I was finally over it and offered a plan for separation. He said he must not be ready because he hadn't thought that far ahead. But, he's still being a jerk.


nobody has an answer I guess...
how are things with you? better i hope? have you left the home for any length of time? i left for only 1 night but seeing me drive away with the kids scared my husband. he called me about an hour after we left and apologized. 
we are currently working on things....


----------



## Rob1980 (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't feel like I am in any great position to offer any great advice as I am going through something similar however I just wanted you to know others are going through this with you. 

I hope everything works out for all off us.


----------



## MRB (Sep 4, 2010)

Rob1980 said:


> I don't feel like I am in any great position to offer any great advice as I am going through something similar however I just wanted you to know others are going through this with you.
> 
> I hope everything works out for all off us.


hi Rob. sorry things are bad for you too. My husband isn't trying to make progress at all. in fact there is this depressed feeling that is suffocating me right now. it feels like nothing is getting better and that my husband has no feelings for me.


----------

